# Erstellte Bilder nachverfolgbar (Raubkopie)



## cola1 (10. April 2012)

Hi,

ist es eigentlich wahr, dass mit einer PS Raubkopie erstellte Bilder über irgendwelche Signaturen o.ä. nachverfolgbar sind? Gilt selbiges für installierte und portable Anwendungen?

Ein Arbeitskollege meinte das mal, da wir mit einer Studentenversion arbeiten mussten und über Header- oder Signaturangaben könne man die Datei einfach vom Server laden (Logo zB) und erfahren, mit welchem Programm und Lizenz das Logo erstellt wurde.

Daraufhin fragte ich was denn sei wenn das so möglich ist und man besagtes Logo anschließend in Paint öffnet und abspeichert?  Ich vermute mal, dass solche versteckten Informationen bei einem weiteren Speichergang NICHT überschrieben werden... oder vielleicht ganz gelöscht werden.


----------



## Neurodeamon (11. April 2012)

Stichwort: Digitales Wasserzeichen

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digitales_Wasserzeichen

Wenn eine Studentenversion tatsächlich Dateien signiert (und diese Signatur zum Beispiel Lizenzdaten enthält) ist es tatsächlich möglich.
Ein "Umspeichern" würde evtl. nur Metadaten ändern - also für Änderbarkeit bestimmte Datenströhme in Dateien. Digitale Signaturen arbeiten mit anderen Methoden.

Ein gutes Beispiel sind einige Verfahren die erforscht/bereits verwendet werden um z. B. DVDs oder sogar Kinofilme zum Ursprung zurückverfolgen zu können, die unerlaubt vervielfältigt werden. Diese werden anhand bestimmter Merkmale im Bild natürlich auch in die Kopien "mitkopiert" - selbst wenn die Bildqualität der Kopien schlechter wird.


----------

